# Sexy ideas please



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

It has been a rough 7 weeks for hubby and I as we are currently R on getting over the early stages of an EA he was having. After this happened, it ignited a spark in us and we are so into each other and determined to resolve our M. We are working very hard at MC and working toward a common goal. We have been together nearly 30 years, married for 20. Two teenage kids and all of life's normal BS. 

Anyway, here is my question. We have the opportunity to get away for 2 days and we are taking it. I want to plan something special and really knock his socks off. I am looking for some creative suggestions in spicing up this precious time away together. Of course, I have the lingerie and a few toys to pack, but some "out of the box" new and creative ideas are welcome. Anyone??


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

He might of just got bored and comfy and the EA happened.......but good for you to forgive him, get MC and now your marriage is even more solid. My hat goes off to you. :smthumbup:

I would bring a toy or two. Silver Bullet for example. I would try feet and anal with him, but don't ask him, just do it and surprise him. He won't expect that and that's a good thing. Dress up as a sexy nurse with the hat or a school girl outfit in a mini skirt. I doubt he will have any issues with either of those outfits. Talk dirty to him. I love the talking dirty part. Take the sexual initiative and don't wait for him to do it. If you're up to it, find out what turned him on to the EA and do that for him, but more so. Oil massages would be nice. Watch adult movies together and do what they do. Even bring some male enhancement pills......


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Well if you can get a nice hotel room with a jacuzzi for two that is a plus.Go out to a nice romantic meal and maybe drinks later.

Think way back before kids,what did you do that got him going.
Justt try to do some of those again.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Ditto for the massage oil....It is a sure fired pleaser for both parties......If you want to get into something serious, bring a copy of "The 5 Love Languages" it could make your time together a mini mariage retreat...... Two days would be just about perfect to read it together, and could result in some really emotional sex......


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't tell you how to spice it up without knowing how spicy it already is. I can tell you the method I would use to figure it out though. First, make a list of all the things you won't do or haven't done. Some thing might be on the list like swallowing, anal, bondage, spanking, exhibitionism, etc.... Second, choose something from the list of things you haven't done and do them. 

Now, if you've done absolutely everything you can think of then the task is going to be harder. Bottom line, if you want some ideas then we need to know where you are on the prude vs. vixen scale.


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Definitely not a prude, not sure what qualifies someone as a vixen either. I guess I am a little bit more a middle of the road kinda girl. Open to being sexual as long as it remains the 2 of us (no others) and prefer to skip on the anal. (just not comfortable with that) I guess I am looking for some really unique and special ways to make this time away memorable. I will get some massage oils and use that suggestion. Any more ideas?


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

This thread might be of interest:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/57548-ok-guys-your-wife-surprised-you.html


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

There are chartering services where you can join the mile high club. Still you have the pilot right in front of you. Do airplanes have rear view mirrors ? In a limo ? In boat, on a train, in a car, I do not like it Sam I Am.


----------



## boogie110 (Aug 3, 2012)

out of the box is tough cuz it seems you really have a lot going on already for just 2 days...

You could order him to do things...really...order it as in demand it - that is out of the box...it's different

Be careful with too much out of the box though, he might want it all the time and then you might be like, hey I like the box more...

I wouldn't do porn...nope

Grabbing his stuff whenever you can get away with it is usually a huge turn on...in the car...just grabbing it while clothes still on....all clothes still on....If there is no one around while walking...but there has to be NO ONE around...grab his butt as much as possible...all clothes on stuff here...Compliment what you like about him - nothing made up... I love your butt...I love your cologne but I love the way you smell better...you have the best legs...when you do "that" it really drives me insane...The more real you make it the better it is. Feed him. yes..really...unless you are not drinkers, have a nice meal, with drinks, and kiss a lot in between bites and drinks...just one kiss every so often and take a bite or a drink...


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, here's my idea that I posted on someone else's thread...



Waking up to life said:


> Go out to dinner in your nice dress. Act all lady like and smile and flirt. Then, when you get home, lead him into the bedroom and suddenly change your demeanor to being hot and heavy for him. Get demanding. Undress him quickly and roughly. Tell him to lay down on the bed and shut up. Tie his wrists up with Velcro restraints. Then stand on the bed at his feet and slowly undress. Take your panties off last and use them to blindfold him. Tease him all over his body with your tongue. Don't talk...just drive him crazy. Ride him like a wild woman until you both collapse in blissful exhaustion. Untie him and take a nice warm shower together and let him touch you all over as his reward. Cuddle naked in bed and giggle and talk until you both fall asleep.
> 
> Just a thought...


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

One of thing things you might want to try is the remote controlled vibrating panties or toy. Give your husband the control and go about your normal day. Let him hit the on button when ever he wants. I am sure it will be a huge turn on to see the look on your face as your try to keep talking to the waiter as you order and he just hit the on button. Taking a cab or a bus and all of sudden your getting an entire different sensation. I would guess that if this goes on most of the day that when you get back to your hotel room you wont need any advice as to what might happen next.


----------



## hrhubandstuff (Jan 10, 2013)

Happyquest said:


> One of thing things you might want to try is the remote controlled vibrating panties or toy. Give your husband the control and go about your normal day. Let him hit the on button when ever he wants. I am sure it will be a huge turn on to see the look on your face as your try to keep talking to the waiter as you order and he just hit the on button. Taking a cab or a bus and all of sudden your getting an entire different sensation. I would guess that if this goes on most of the day that when you get back to your hotel room you wont need any advice as to what might happen next.


From experience, this is terrific fun. You'll both get turned on, but have to control yourselves through dinner and beyond, until you make it home, or somewhere reasonably private. Until then, you've got one randy husband and one soaking wet wife, ready to attack each other in the best way, but forced to wait, in the best way.

Recommended.


----------

